# brookville lake



## t_miller (Jun 5, 2005)

does anyone know if the rain has muddied up the lake and if water level is coming up. thanks


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah, its muddy, but its not chocolate milk yet, just a stained muddy color, and not the entire lake, right now its just the coves and inlets, probably by tommorrow it will invade the main lake.
Water level is coming up, but its still low, garr hill ramp is still dry docked.
The wind is helping stir the lake up as well.

:G


----------



## cj33 (Mar 21, 2009)

Fished it today:
Water was muddy in a few areas but mostly in the coves like Hillbilly said. Didn't seem to be spreading yet so the main body was mostly pretty decent shape and in the low 50's.
The bite was terrible though...at least for me today.


----------



## swfisherman (Mar 29, 2009)

i fished it yesterday just from the banks for crappie had zero bites water level is the worse i have seen this lake in years


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

The big ten college bass tournament is going to be at Brookville the weekend of April 25th. If anyone has anything they would like to share about this lake please PM me or one of the other OSU club members. Thanks in advance


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I fished it yesterday.

Water is still down, but not muddy.


----------



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

Is this brookville lake, IN? if so OSU bass club should shoot me a PM... I grew up on that lake, and the fam still has a houseboat on it. be ready to catch largemouth and smallmouth.


----------



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd be happy to prefish with anyone if htey want. also you need to talk me into joining the club ha.


----------



## bsprada36 (Jan 13, 2006)

I've been wanting to try out Brookville for some crappie. Anybody willing to give me some advice on where to start over there? Thanks.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Bout anywhere there is standing timber(wolf creek,big Elly creek, templeton creek). Havent been since the cold snap, but prior to, a black/chartruse tube jig worked close to cover, run it about 3 foot down to start, no action, go to 6 feet down. If you find laydown timber in standing timber...Jackpot!
Been alot, i mean alot of crappie fishing pressure in the last couple weeks, if these areas are slow, head out to main lake blowdowns, try running a minnow under a float, id start fishin it about 5 feet down, and go deeper, probably do best at 10-15 feet deep.
The water is probably getting muddy everywhere now, and its snowing purty hard right now, if you go any time soon(next couple of days) be prepared for rough fishing, give it a week, and it'll be back to normal form.

:G


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone know about Muskie fishing at Brookville. I know they stocked it for several years but I never hear any reports of Skies being caught.

ML


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

there are some muskies in there, i know of an 18lber being caught a couple weeks ago up at the north end. That being said, the stocking program ended quite awhile ago(late 90's i think), so there arent a whole bunch. If you go down to bonwell boat ramp in the late fall, muskie fingerlings, about 3-5 inches long,will be shoved up in the rocks, every fish around trying to eat them. So i guess they can spawn in the lake.
I imagne you should plan on throwing your shoulder out if you do go for them, alot of water, with small fish numbers.

:G


----------



## bsprada36 (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Hillbilly I appreciate it.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Hillbilly. That is interesting that you are seeing fingerlings. There may be more in there than people think. I may get over there this year and give it a shot, wouldn't mind getting into those stripers either. 

ML


----------



## Marc_Grattan (Nov 19, 2005)

Brookville still gets musky stockings. Last year, approximately 20000 muskies stocked 5 to 11 inches long. 2001,2002, and 2003 had heavy stockings also. In between, there were smaller stockings of 10" fish.


One of these days, I need to go back and fish it.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

i had no idea marc, you happen to have a link where i could check into that further, i have been mis-informed evidently.

Striper fishin was a bit slow last year, least as i was told by a very reputable source. 

:G


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

We caught a decent one around 13-14 lbs about two weeks ago...they are still in there but I am not sure if the population is big enough to merit "targeting" them.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

does anyone know wouldnt they also go out the dam and be in the whitewater river? musky that is. I have never been to brookville but i know a lot of lakes have the problem of stocking musky and then they escape via the spillways into the rivers


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

with the dam being a coldwater dam(feeds from the bottom of the lake, 110 feet down), im betting that reduces the amount of muskies(adults anyway) that would head out.
Suposedly, many years ago, back when the lake was only a few years old, there were northern pike, and something to do with the weather, some storm or something sent them down the river, and they basicly vanished(did find one 3 years ago dead on shore while running a trapline on the lake.).
Would still be interested in the info on the muskie stockings if they are still current.

:G


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

i googled it and there is a report of in 2008 20000 fingerlings were stocked. it is just weird that no one has ever talked about it on here before. that may be intentional though to protect a hole i might have to venture out there at some point and try my luck.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

If I recall, the Musky hanging in 52 pick-up was caught in the east fork of the whitewater river below the dam and was the Indiana state record for a while.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

I have only been to Brookville a couple times but it was pleasure boating and we spent most of the time down by the damn. Where is most of the fishing done there, anywhere or north end of the lake? Where would you start for Muskie? 

ML


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I saw a former state record, caught below the dam, on display @ a small bait/convenience store right up in town many years ago. I'd bet that the mount in 52 Pick Up is that fish - nice mounts have a way of traveling around! 

I'd heard that northern pike were actually stocked when the lake was first impounded & that there were lots of bass baits lost to bite-offs for a couple years. However, pike, unlike pure strain musky, are intolerant of warm water found here in the lower Midwest, & so they had quickly & entirely disappeared from Brookville.

Does anyone know a convenient place, near the lake, to buy the annual ramp pass? 52 Pick-Up, perhaps?


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

cincinnati said:


> Does anyone know a convenient place, near the lake, to buy the annual ramp pass? 52 Pick-Up, perhaps?


You can by an annual ramp pass at the park office...same turn as the campground.


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

you can get them online
http://estore.dnr.state.in.us/tek9.asp?pg=products&specific=jscmopr8


----------

